# Very Aggressive Mini-Lop :/



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone I have a 2 year old Indoor Mini-lop called Polly

She loves me lets me stroke her she sleeps on my lap and follows me everywhere, she will sit on the couch with me and just let me groom her.

However the moment someone else touches her goes near her she goes to bite them, nobody can put there hands in her cage because she attacks, she is just extremely aggressive towards other people.

She has been neutered and is in perfect health, I just can't fathom what's wrong with her.

Any Help or advice would be very helpful 

Thanks


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

She just loves you! I have a mini lop who is great with me, by far the easiest of my 3 to handle and happy to be picked up. Everybody else finds he is the least amenable to handling, he's not aggressive but he only trusts me to pick him up. I guess some rabbits just bond strongly to one person. I feel quite honoured that it's me!:001_smile:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it sounds as if shes bonded to you, which while is lovely for you, can be very frustrating for her, is she a lone bunny? she would benefit so much more from an actual bunny companion


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i agree with lil miss, my mini lop was an absolute loon, used to run around buzzing and sometimes took a flying leap at my hand when i fed her, she was always very cuddly though on handling. But i bonded her to my big french lop boy & she is so different. I still can handle her & she loves a fuss, but she has really bonded top my frenchie & is very in love! He has given her plenty of man to groom & fuss over & she is a lot more relaxed


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, what they said. If she a lone bunny she would benefit from having a chum


----------



## sophie1709 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi thankyou for your replies.

I have tried her with a companion but it didn't go well at all so that's is not an option lol.
Yes she is very lively and I'm very honoured she just loves me.

Thanks Guys xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

sophie1709 said:


> Hi thankyou for your replies.
> 
> I have tried her with a companion but it didn't go well at all so that's is not an option lol.
> Yes she is very lively and I'm very honoured she just loves me.
> ...


If she isn't spayed or you didn't bond properly it wouldn't have gone well. Also just cos one bond didn't work doesn't mean you should write her off, you just haven't found the right personality.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not all rabbits get on with every other rabbit, and you cant just put them together and hope, they need to be correctly bonded, please talk us through the steps you took to try and introduce her to a friend? and was the other rabbit spayed/neutered.

no rabbit is alone through choice, i have had many an "antisocial" "must be kept alone" rabbit come to me, and ALL have been sucsefully bonded


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Miss has just poked me and pointed out she is spayed, so ignore that bit lol

But yeah if you go through how you went about bonding we can most likely help


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Members on here saw me through bonding my warring bucks. I couldn't manage to do it alone but with the help of the members on here it went brilliantly and I now have very happy bonded bunnies. I cannot thank you all enough!:smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------

